# How do you install marble tile on the ceiling?



## c1238 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi guys, can anyone tell me what they believe is the best way to install 12"x12"x7/16" white marble tile to the ceiling? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd use white Speed Set and mix it up on the sticky side. Go easy on the water. Little at a time.


----------



## Twust1285 (May 7, 2008)

That will work for the smaller type tiles, I have used some very very heavy large stone on ceilings before and had to cut support boards to hold it up. Very time consuming because it's so hard to get the pieces even and level, but it does work if you have to do that. You could always polish some away I never had to but you could. There is also a pruduct out that i do not have much experience with, but it's called MegaLite and supposedly and can also do this, and from what i hear it's very good for holding a bed on the floor also.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

With a hard hat


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

wood supports, while drying.(old school), maybe there are other ways available


----------



## MVH (Jun 24, 2007)

I was going to say, "Carefully."

Mike


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

I put a solid bead of thinset around the edge and a dot in the middle, and when you push it up it creates a suction


----------



## c1238 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for your quick responded. I will make sure not to forget to wear a hard hat.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Make sure that the substrate will hold it. I screw the H out of Hardie or Durock with adhesive, then use epoxies. 5 min. quicksets to hold and E-Bond for the long term.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

You have to turn the house upside down until the thinset dries.


----------



## ddm (Jul 21, 2005)

I do what tileguy51 does, but I comb the center with the trowel, large formats on the ceiling normally takes me a half a day more or better to put in.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Try using one of the non-sag thinsets, like Laticrete's 255 or Mapei's Ultralite. No need to do the bead around the edge or anything else. Notch trowel the ceiling, notch trowel the back of the tile, and stick it in place. No hardhat required, either. And that goes for ANY size tile. With the bigger tiles, they're heavier, granted. But the bonding area also increases proportionately. The only thing that would make a difference would be a change in thickness.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Never done a ceiling, but those that I have seen in progress, it looked like a forest of support sticks.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I might've done a couple.  The only time I ever used support sticks was when the ceiling was one piece 3 cm slab.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm with Bill on this...Mapei UltraLite or TEC 3N1.


----------

